# David F. Wells books



## Mayflower (Nov 19, 2007)

:I almost finished :
-No Place for Truth or Whatever Happened to Evangelical
Theology?, and i just started with :
-God in the Wasteland: The Reality of Truth in a World of Fading Dreams, what agreat and insights books, every evangelical i think should read these very important books of David F. Wells.

More books he wrote :
-Losing Our Virtue: Why the Church Must Recover Its Moral Vision
-Above All Earthly Pow'rs: Christ in a Postmodern World

For information see:
eerdmans.com - Interview with David F. Wells
Reforming My Mind - MP3's: Dr. David F. Wells MP3 Sermons


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 19, 2007)

No Place for Truth was good, if it was old hat. God in the Wasteland was my favorite. Hard to read at times, but had some really good points.


----------



## Casey (Nov 19, 2007)

I've read _No Place for Truth_ and _Above All Earthly Pow'rs_. Both were quite insightful. I know he was a guest on _Mars Hill Audio Journal_ something like 6 months ago.


----------



## Theogenes (Nov 19, 2007)

I've read all four of those,No PLace for Truth and God in the Wasteland a few times. I've appreciated Well's insights.


----------

